# Anybody Self employed iPhone/Android mobile game developer migrated to Canada?



## narayanb (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello,
I am self employed iPhone/Android mobile game developer from India. And wish to migrate to Canada permanently.

I am asking here because, if anybody having same kind of profile and migrated to Canada from any country can give some advice like what kind of visa would be appropriate and any other process which one should know.

I am not looking for job at Canada, I want to continue my mobile game development there.

If anyone can give some information related to my situation, then it would be great


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

If you are developing games and earning money for doing so then that will be your job.


----------



## narayanb (Apr 21, 2014)

colchar said:


> If you are developing games and earning money for doing so then that will be your job.


I have already mentioned that, I am a self employed mobile game developer.
And I am not looking for job at Canada.

I want to live at Canada and wish to continue my mobile game development.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What kind of visa do you have, if it's not one for a job? Or are you Canadian?
You can't just 'come and live' in Canada, you will need a visa. 
I suggest to read some more on how to immigrate to Canada: Citizenship and Immigration Canada | Citoyenneté et Immigration Canada


----------



## narayanb (Apr 21, 2014)

EVHB said:


> What kind of visa do you have, if it's not one for a job? Or are you Canadian?
> You can't just 'come and live' in Canada, you will need a visa.
> I suggest to read some more on how to immigrate to Canada: Citizenship and Immigration Canada | Citoyenneté et Immigration Canada


I haven't applied for visa till now. I am an Indian and wish to migrate to Canada.

I have asked the question in this thread that, if anybody "self employed mobile game developer" migrated to Canada recently or in past can give me some information regarding what kind of visa, he or she had applied and other processes etc.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok, since I am obviously not a 'self employed mobile game developer', I won't give any further advise. Don't have the right 'qualifications'.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

narayanb said:


> I have already mentioned that, I am a self employed mobile game developer.
> And I am not looking for job at Canada.
> 
> I want to live at Canada and wish to continue my mobile game development.


How do you intend to support yourself? Are you rich enough to support yourself without working? If not and you intend to earn money for developing games and support yourself off of that then _that_ will be considered your job.

You cannot just move here, you need a visa. Part of that depends on your job. 

The only way to come here and be self employed is through the following:

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/business/self-employed/apply-who.asp


----------



## narayanb (Apr 21, 2014)

colchar said:


> How do you intend to support yourself? Are you rich enough to support yourself without working? If not and you intend to earn money for developing games and support yourself off of that then _that_ will be considered your job.
> 
> You cannot just move here, you need a visa. Part of that depends on your job.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for support, this link seems quite relevant.

As you said this is the only way to migrate as a self employed.
To be eligible my experience must be relevant to these 3 category.

1. taken part in cultural activities or athletics at a world-class level,
2. been self-employed in cultural activities or athletics, or
3. experience in managing a farm.

1 and 2 options are not for me, so the last renaming one is the final option.

I have a small firm, where 2 people are working me and my brother. Developing mobile games and sell through apple appstore and android appstore since 2010, so its 6 years old.

But this firm is not a registered here at India, because till now it is not required. 
We don't have to do anything locally, we are registered at apple and google for selling products and our revenue comes to our bank account directly from apple and google. This is how we earning money. (I am not sure while visa process, they ask for managing a government registered firm in India).

And as you asked "Are you rich enough to support yourself without working?".

I don't have any intention of no work. We have enough money to sustain for some year and obviously we will work more and earn more money in future.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You still don't qualify to come to Canada under "Self Employed" status.

You have confused the English word _farm_ with the English word _firm_.

One is something that you own and operate with your brother, and the other is something that you _don't_ have.



> "I don't have any intention of no work. We have enough money to sustain for some year and obviously we will work more and earn more money in future."


Do you not realise how much more expensive it is to live in Canada? Have a look at this site. I don't know how much you make, but if you want to live in Toronto, you might want to think again.

You will need to get a second job and for that, you will require a work visa.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

narayanb said:


> 3. experience in managing a farm.
> 
> 1 and 2 options are not for me, so the last renaming one is the final option.
> 
> ...



Due it says FARM, not firm. So unless you are planning to milk cows while writing code it doesn't apply to you either.





> I don't have any intention of no work. We have enough money to sustain for some year and obviously we will work more and earn more money in future.



Then your visa would be based on your job. Why is that difficult to understand?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

narayanb said:


> Thank you very much for support, this link seems quite relevant.
> 
> As you said this is the only way to migrate as a self employed.
> To be eligible my experience must be relevant to these 3 category.
> ...


Its better that you consult register agent to discuss your case and chances to migrate.
Goggle it and u shud be able to find plenty of them.

All the best. !!!

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## narayanb (Apr 21, 2014)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> You still don't qualify to come to Canada under "Self Employed" status.
> 
> You have confused the English word _farm_ with the English word _firm_.
> 
> ...


By mistake I read "Farm" as "Firm".
It's my bad that, I assume this is as Firm, really sorry for that.
Thank you very much for correcting my mistake.

So I am not qualify under these 3 self employed category. It's really sad for me :sad:

And thanks for the "Cost of Living Comparison" link you have given. Its really helpful to figure-out the cost. (I have checked that and I can manage to live in city like Toronto).

So is there any alternative than self-employed, which may be suitable for people like me? Please suggest.


----------



## narayanb (Apr 21, 2014)

colchar said:


> Then your visa would be based on your job. Why is that difficult to understand?


Only those people who taken part in cultural activities or athletics internationally and earning money with that activity for 2 and more years. And obviously farmers are eligible under self-employed visa.

I think very specific and less people comes under this category.

But self-employed means "working for oneself as a freelancer or the owner of a business rather than for an employer and earning money".

So why people other than cultural or athletics activities are not included in this self-employed visa?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

narayanb said:


> Only those people who taken part in cultural activities or athletics internationally and earning money with that activity for 2 and more years. And obviously farmers are eligible under self-employed visa.
> 
> I think very specific and less people comes under this category.
> 
> ...


They're not included because the Canadian Government has decided that the people mentioned in the guidance are the ones whom they're willing to consider for admission under the "Self Employed" category.

The Canadian Government is accountable to no one and can set any standard it wants in regards to issues pertaining to how the country is operated. This includes making decisions on who will be considered for a particular visa stream. 

You may not agree with how the government has defined "self-employed" but then you must consider that _immigration is a privilege and not a right_, and in order to take advantage of the privilege, you have to meet the requirements set out by the rules.

If you can show that you've got a net worth of CAD 10,000,000/INR 527,359,271.52 or more, then you could probably apply for a visa under the Immigrant Investor Venture Capital (IIVC) Pilot Program, when it opens again.

Alternatively, you could also try to get sponsorship for a Start Up visa... but given that you are in a niche market that can be volatile, it will probably be difficult to secure backing in Canada.

Failing that, you will have to try to get a work visa. This would allow you to come to Canada to live and work.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

narayanb said:


> So why people other than cultural or athletics activities are not included in this self-employed visa?



Because that is what the GoC has decided we need.


----------



## narayanb (Apr 21, 2014)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> They're not included because the Canadian Government has decided that the people mentioned in the guidance are the ones whom they're willing to consider for admission under the "Self Employed" category.
> 
> The Canadian Government is accountable to no one and can set any standard it wants in regards to issues pertaining to how the country is operated. This includes making decisions on who will be considered for a particular visa stream.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the valuable information. 
And you are right that, immigration is a privilege and not a right. (Very much truth)

net worth of CAD 10,000,000/INR 527,359,271.52 for the Immigrant Investor Venture Capital Visa is too much high for people like me.

And as you said Start Up Visa market is volatile, which is true and its for entrepreneur kind of people, not for my kind of common people, who run a small firm individually with one or 2 people.

And work Visa (Skilled immigrants (Express Entry)) is the most popular and crowded Visa I think. For this I have to search for job, and since 5 years I am working as a self-employed. For this visa one should have good higher educational qualification but I haven't completed my graduation. And lots other factors are there to get a work Visa. I don't think I will qualify in this category :sad:


----------



## narayanb (Apr 21, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> Its better that you consult register agent to discuss your case and chances to migrate.
> Goggle it and u shud be able to find plenty of them.
> 
> All the best. !!!


Thank you very much for the suggestion, I will do that.


----------

